# 1,000,000th Sig Sauer P320 Produced...



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder how many of that million live in @Desertmans gun vault?

GW


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I wonder how many of that million live in @Desertmans gun vault?
> 
> GW


Good question!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I wonder who gets to own that particular pistol?

Is the P320 their flagship pistol like the 75B is for CZ?

It's a bit gaudy for my personal taste,,,
But I would bet someone out there is drooling over it.

Aarond

.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

aarondhgraham said:


> I wonder who gets to own that particular pistol?
> 
> Is the P320 their flagship pistol like the 75B is for CZ?
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

aarondhgraham said:


> I wonder who gets to own that particular pistol?
> 
> Is the P320 their flagship pistol like the 75B is for CZ?
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

aarondhgraham said:


> *I wonder who gets to own that particular pistol?*
> 
> Is the P320 their flagship pistol like the 75B is for CZ?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the CEO of Sig?


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

The Sig Sauer P320 series is not the flagship pistol of the company. As far as I'm concerned, the P220, P225, P226, and the P229 are the real flagships.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Slugo said:


> The Sig Sauer P320 series is not the flagship pistol of the company. As far as I'm concerned, the P220, P225, P226, and the P229 are the real flagships.


Of all the pistols I know about,,,
I know the least about Sigs.

I belong to a private rifle/pistol club,,,
So I get to see and sometimes shoot all kinds of guns.

8-9 years ago when I was trying to decide on a full size Wonder Nine,,,
The choice came down to a CZ-75B and a Sig whose number I have forgotten.

I eventually settled on the CZ but probably would have been equally happy with the Sig.

The decision came down to money though,,,
I bought both the 75B *and *the 75B Kadet for only $250 more than what the Sig would have cost.

Not dissing the Sig at all,,,
But I've never regretted buying the CZ instead.

Aarond

.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hope they don't drop it

(some of you will get that)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Was that one of the "drop bang" guns I've heard of?

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> Was that one of the "drop bang" guns I've heard of?
> 
> GW


Being that it's the one millionth gun that problem has been resolved. Sig re-designed the trigger, sear, safety lever, added a disconnector and a lighter weight striker. They also milled out the slide to accommodate the disconnector. I believe they changed all of the P320's starting in 2017? All guns manufactured previous to that were subject to a voluntary recall. Sig will upgrade older guns at no charge. I have both, an original P320 and a new version.

With an empty gun I tried to get my original one to "go off" accidentally by pounding the back of the slide against an old mouse pad on a hard surface. No matter how hard I tried, I couldn't get it to "go off" accidentally. That's not to say that there wasn't a problem with some of these guns. I'm undecided as to whether send my original one back or not?


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Loving my new Sig Sauer P320 XF


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Another view...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Never been a fan of commemorative firearms, knives, or whatever.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

aarondhgraham said:


> Of all the pistols I know about,,,
> I know the least about Sigs.
> 
> I belong to a private rifle/pistol club,,,
> ...


I one both Sigs and CZs. Both are superb pistols on the market today!


----------

